
The Insane Guide to Running a Website in Germany - nicbou
http://allaboutberlin.com/guides/website-compliance-germany
======
nicbou
Submission statement: I compiled this guide over the last two months, covering
all the little laws I needed to follow to make my website compliant. Since the
GDPR regulation is full of little holes, I tried to refer as much as possible
to other sources.

I am aware that some things are missing. Online merchants have to follow quite
a few more rules, but I'm not qualified to explain these.

